# ارجو المساعده بحاجه اليكم ضروري



## بيبرس العراق (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

كيف حالكم اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم وحل مشكله التي حصلت معي في محرك السياره
لدي سياره اكلاسك بي كب فود امريكي موديل 1987 ذو ثمانية اسطوانات
اختلفت معي اسلاك موزع الشعال اسمه الديلكو 

وعلى من لديه خبره لا يبخل عليه وينورني يخطط لي على الصور كيف اوز السلاك من الموزع الى المحرك واكون ممنون الكم 


صورة المحرك













صوره التي اريدكم ان تشرحو لي كيف اوزع السلاك على المحرك


----------



## commander 15 (21 مارس 2010)

سؤالين
1- هل أخرجت الديلكو من مكانه ؟
2-هل أنت متأكد من سلك رقم 1 ؟


----------



## fahdon (21 مارس 2010)

يا اخي بيبرس العراق انا من العراق وارغب في مساعدتك لاننا نستخدم نفس المصطلحات في السياره
اما بخصوص ما ذكرت فبصوره عامه بالنسبه للسيارات الامريكيه فهنالك رقم لكل سلندر وعادة موجود
على الثلاجه الدكشن البارد وعادة تكون الارقام الفرديه من جهة والزوجيه من الجهه المقابله فاذا كنت لازلت لم ترفع
الديلكو من مكانه فتستطيع اعادة الوايرات حسب ما مكتوب على غطاء الديلكو والارقام الموجوده على الدكشن البارد
الثلاجه اما اذا رفعت الديلكو من مكانه فانصحك بان تضع البلي الامامي للمحرك باشارته على الحرفt وتعيد وضع الديلكو بحيث تكون الفحمه مقابله للرقم 1 في غطاء الديلكو. مع احترامي


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المرور والمساعده وشكرا مره ثانيه للرد


بنسبة لي سؤال الاخ 
commander 15 
انا رفعة فقط غطاء الديلكو وثم غيرت تقسيم السلاك بلخطاء والرقم الواحد هو مرسوم على غطاء الديلكو
ليس من عني
اريد منك يا اخي ان ترقم تكملة الرقام الديلكو وثم تقسم السلاك من عندك والباقي اني اكمل المهمه 

اما سؤال اخي fahdon اشكرك جدا على الجابه ولكن لم اجد اى رقم على الدكشن انتضر الجابه وجزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم 
جرب هذه الطريقة : 
1 - فك غطاء (الدلكو) ، وشمعات الاشعال 
2 - ادر المحرك لحظيا حتي يكون المكبس رقم (1) في شوط الضغط 
3- تأكد من علامة توقيت الاشعال مقابسة للمؤشر 
4 - ضع علامة علي جسم الدلكو علي نفس خط مقدمة المطرقة 
5 - ركب غطاء (الديلكو) في مكانه 
6 - ستكون العلامة التي علمتها علي جسم الديلكو تشير الي رقم (1) 
7 - قم بتوزيع كابلات الاشعال بترتيب الاشعال والذي هو في المحركات ذات الثماني اسطوانات (V) :
( 1-5-4-2-6-3-7-8) ​



الكابل المقابل لرقم 1 في الجهة الاخري رقم 5 ، والمقابل لرقم 2 في الجهة الاخري 6 وهكذا .
ملحوظة : 
-اذا لم تهتد الي الي كيفية ضبط علامة الاشعال ، فيمكنك سد فتحة شمعة الاشعال باصبعك ، وادارة المحرك ببادئ الحركة لحظة بلحظة حتي تشعر بالضغط يدفع يدك بشدة واذا كنت متمرس ستمسك بلحظة الضغط .
- كذلك ستكون في هذه اللحظة نقطتى التماس مفتوحة .
ارجو ان يكون ترتيب الاشعال الذي ذكرته مناسب لمحركك ، فهو لمحرك (فورد) ايضا 
واخبرنا بالنتيجة ، مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق .

​


----------



## بيبرس العراق (25 مارس 2010)

جزااك الله خيرا اخي عاطف مخلوق هذا الشرح الذي كنت ابحث عنه يا اخي الفاضل لقد وصلت الى النتيجه بجهودك وايضا اخذت العباره الموجوده في الصوره التي وضعتها وبحثت في الكوكل وجدت التاكيد والتوضيح على كلامك 
وهذا الصوره 






واشكرك مره ثانيه والله صار ثلاث ايام ابحث بلكوكل بدون نتيجه 

وفقك الله بعمل اخي عاطف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 مارس 2010)

أخي الحبيب (بيبرس العراق)
الحمد لله أن جعل الحل علي يدي ،والحمد لله ان انتهت مشكلتك .
والشكر الجزيل والعرفان للاخوة الافاضل الكرام (fahdon) ، (commander 15) ، الذين ساهموا برسائلهم ، واهتموا بالمشكلة ، وأضاف كل منهم معلومات قيمة ، فبارك الله في الجميع ، وجعلكم مفاتيح للخير .
وفقك الله اخي الكريم ، وتحياتي .


----------



## commander 15 (26 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الحبيب (بيبرس العراق)
> الحمد لله أن جعل الحل علي يدي ،والحمد لله ان انتهت مشكلتك .
> والشكر الجزيل والعرفان للاخوة الافاضل الكرام (fahdon) ، (commander 15) ، الذين ساهموا برسائلهم ، واهتموا بالمشكلة ، وأضاف كل منهم معلومات قيمة ، فبارك الله في الجميع ، وجعلكم مفاتيح للخير .
> وفقك الله اخي الكريم ، وتحياتي .


صراحة أنا أشكر الأخ (بيبرس العراق) على طريقة طرحه للمشكلة بأسلوب جميل وبرسومات توضيحية
جميلة تشعرني ان الشخص لديه شي من الخبرة في هذا المجال
بارك الله في الجميع​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

*الاخ( بيبرس العراق ) اخي العزيز ولو دخولي جاء متأخرآ ولكن عندي طريقة يمكن ان تستفاد منها انت من يحب ان يستفاد منها وهي بسيطة جدآ0*

* افتح جميع شمعات القدح وضع في كل فتحة قطعة من( الفلين )بحيث تغلق الفتحة بها 0*
* ارفع غطاء الديلكو 0*
* قم بتدوير المحرك ببطء0*
* ستخرج اوستندفع احد قطع الفلين نتيجة شوط الضغط 0*
* ثبت هذا المكبس مع اتجاة فحمة الديلكو 0 *
* قم بهذه العملية الى ان تخرج جميع الفلينات الواحدة تلو الاخرى فقم بتثبيتها مع اتجاه دوران موزعة الشرارة (فحمة الديلكو-مثل ما نسميها بالعراق ) *
* ففي النتيجة الاخيرة ستحصل على نظام الاشعال الصحيح *​ 
تقبل تحياتي اخوك من العراق 0


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2010)

أحسنت أخي الكريم طارق 
فهي طريقة مبتكرة لتحديد ترتيب الاشعال ، في حالة فقدانها ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## بيبرس العراق (28 مارس 2010)

_شكرا اخواني على اهتمامكم بهذا الموضوع وردودكم اخي _
_commander 15__ واخي عاطف مخلوق وطارق احسين_​اعود اليكم بعد العناء والمحاولات ايضا لم احصل على النتيجه الصحيحه وان المخططات التي ذكرتوها لم تفحل مع سيارتي العجيبه وايضا حاولت على ما ذكر اخي طارق وضعت الفلينه وفعلت بتدوير المحرك ببطء0 لكن خرجت ثلاث قطه من الفلينه في نفس الوقت نتيجه اي ارتفاع من المكابس تخرج القطعة الفلينه 
وذهبت الى احد ورشة صيانة الخاصه بنوع امريكي بلحقيقه طلبت منه ان يئتي معي ورفض طلب مني ان اجلب سيارتي لديه والمشكله لا استطيع لان المسافه بين سيارتي ورشة الصيانه 
بقدر ساعه ونص حتى اصل الى ورشة الصيانه
المهم سئلته عن التقسيم الجواب
هو 18436572

وكتبت هذا الرقم فقط في محرك الكوكل للصور وضهرت لي هذه الصور 




 


 








 


 









 


ولان اذهب الى سيارتي لكي اعمل هذا المخطط التقسيم اسلاك الشراره وبعدها تعرفون النتجيه


شكرا للمتابعه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم 
الواضح ان ترقيم اسطوانات المحرك الفورد متفق عليها ،اما ترتيب الاشعال به بعض التفاوت بحسب نوع المحرك ، فاختر المناسب لمحركك ، او فجرب كل الترتيبات المذكورة لمحرك الفورد وهي بحسب بحثك : 

1-5-8-6-3-3-7-2
1-5-4-8-6-3-7-2
1-5-4-2-6-3-7-8
1-3-7-2-6-5-4-8​اما طريقة السدادات والتي يمكن ان تعرف بها ترتيب الاشعال ، وقولك ان ثلاث سدادات قفزن مرة واحدة ، فإذا كان تدويرك للمحرك ببطء وحرص ، فالسؤال هل اجريت اي صيانة او فك وتركيب للتقسيمه الميكانيكية ؟ ولماذا اساسا قمت بفك محركك ؟


----------



## commander 15 (28 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الكريم
> الواضح ان ترقيم اسطوانات المحرك الفورد متفق عليها ،اما ترتيب الاشعال به بعض التفاوت بحسب نوع المحرك ، فاختر المناسب لمحركك ، او فجرب كل الترتيبات المذكورة لمحرك الفورد وهي بحسب بحثك :
> 
> 1-5-8-6-3-3-7-2
> ...


 فكرة السدادات قد تكون جيدة ولكن مع محرك 4 سلندر 
وكما حصل لك فهي غير دقيقة لأنه يحتاج ان تثبت جميع السدادات بنفس القوة لتندفع مع نفس الضغط وهذا صعب


----------



## commander 15 (28 مارس 2010)

إذا كنت متأكد من الكيبل رقم واحد فما عليك الا ان تقوم بتجربة جميع التقسيمات كما ذكر لك المهندس عاطف
ولكن لو كنت غير متأكد فهذا يحتاج منك الى إعادة ضبط للديلكو ليتم تحديد الكيبل.
و إذا استخدمت طريقة السدادات فعليك بإدارة المحرك يدويا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> فكرة السدادات قد تكون جيدة ولكن مع محرك 4 سلندر
> وكما حصل لك فهي غير دقيقة لأنه يحتاج ان تثبت جميع السدادات بنفس القوة لتندفع مع نفس الضغط وهذا صعب


.
الحقيقة انني لم اجربها من قبل ، ولكنها بدت معقولة نظريا ، فسميتها مبتكرة ، ولكن يبدو فعلا انها علي المستوي العملي غير دقيقة ، الا اذا كانت لها شروط لم يذكرها لنا اخونا (طارق ) والذي نصح بها ،وبالتالي فنحن ننتظر تعليقه الكريم علي ذلك ، واتوقع ان يكون الاخ (بيبرس ) يدير المحرك يدويا وبحرص .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

اخي (بيبرس العراق ) ارجو منك ان تضع الفلينات بشكل جيد وان تدور المحرك ببطء شديد لكي لاتحصل عندك ما حصل انها طريقة لقد جربتها بنفسي عدت مرات 0ولك تحياتي


----------



## بيبرس العراق (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخواني لقد تم بيع السيارة هههه ولكن ارجو ان يبقا هذا الدرس من يواجهنفس المشكلة تحياتي


----------

